# b14 head lights in a b13???



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

Has any one tried puting b14 headlights into a b13???
Compairing two fhead on pics the lights look quite similar... maybe the b14's are a little bit taller.

Basically I'm looking for a relatively easy headlight convertion for the B13... there's always the Tsuru I guess.

I don't personally know any one with a b14 so maybe some one could throw me some Dimensions. lxhxd

Thanks

ps... yes there was some talk of this earlier but no one really got back with any info.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

this is what i got from my measurements......you gonna be busy for a while


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> this is what i got from my measurements......you gonna be busy for a while


Wow thanks a lot 

Hey does anyone know much about the M3 headlight convertion on the B13?

Thanks again.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

you mean actual M3 lights? or just retro-fitting HID lamps into ours?

like.........this...










which gives you this....











Talk to LIUSPEED, one of the(actually i think the only) member on here that can get er done. those are pics of his car btw too.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

actually, if you have any enginuity at all, you can EASILY convert headlights into projectors like liu's..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The BMW lights take a bit of work, but I think they are the easiest to fit.
I've seen a pic of a B13 with BMW lights before. A friend of mine put them in his 3rd gen Maxima a few years back....

I think the Tsuru lights are the best for the B13 though.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

Yeah the Tsuru would probably be easiest... but I really like the look of the black halo BMWs... and I enjoy projects as such. I was sort of looking for some tips I guess.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

we have already looked at what it will take to make b14 headlights fit on a b13....the grill and headlights fit like a champ, just requires some kind of custom mounting behind the headlight and grill which isnt difficult but the corner lights would require some cutting and reshaping to the fender to make it look factory, if you have experience with fiber glass go for it!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

infantspikes said:


> Yeah the Tsuru would probably be easiest... but I really like the look of the black halo BMWs... and I enjoy projects as such. I was sort of looking for some tips I guess.



Just get a b14. :thumbup:


----------

